# Impressive A-Plan



## proline (Nov 21, 2002)

Renewal quote from Liverpool Victoria £781 unprotected NCB.

Quote from A-Plan - £459 with protected NCB - £430 without protection.

Age 45, mileage 6000, full NCB and no convictions, modifications declared, wife as named driver (but it would have to be a real emergency!!!!).

The service was absolutely exceptional - the guys there are really on the ball - I thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

They are good I'm with them..... What car and mods ?


----------



## proline (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah you're right - it would be helpful if I mentioned the car - doh!

Skyline GTR R33
Middlehurst ECB upgrade - boost to 1 Bar
Mongoose Exhaust
Everything else standard


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

proline said:


> wife as named driver (but it would have to be a real emergency!!!!).
> 
> 
> 
> > Like you lost both arms and legs!


----------



## proline (Nov 21, 2002)

"Like you lost both arms and legs!"

At least!


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

im with aplan to 

nissan cefiro with mods - 24 in surrey no ncb 

best quote fully comp was 1100

Aplan - 675 with all mods declared


----------

